# Hello from Utah



## toadboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, been lurking thru here for the last few weeks so i figured i would pop in and say hello.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Did you find a native mantis?

Peter, in Oregon


----------



## toadboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Peter. I found 9 mantis at work this last week, 2 males and 7 females. I think they are Religiosas but am not really sure. One of the males has mated with several of the female and i have my first ooth. I hope the other females are going to lay some ooths also. Is there a "native" species to Utah??


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Utah, welcome to the Forum, from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AikoAiko (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Colorado! Good to see more people in this hobby from the Western states.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 16, 2008)

welcome from San Diego!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

